# AT THE BRIDGE: Owensboro, KY-Sr Male & WGSD Female



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Bunny and Buddy - sweet dogs and wondering why they are there. They are life long companions. It is believed that their owner had some legal issues (not related to them) and will not be able to reclaim them.

They are not yet on Petfinder. It has been a busy week for this shelter. There is another PB - Ashley will send me pictures.



















"I will heartworm test them tomorrow. I would suspect that Bunny and Buddy are also altered - will confirm."


If you are interested in any of our animals available, please contact the shelter at (270) 685-8275 or stop by from 9 am to 5 pm. Our address is 2620 Highway 81, Owensboro KY 42301. We are rescue friendly too!!! Please contact us asap if you can take an animal into your rescue. We are a high kill shelter so please don't hesitate to contact us. 


All animals will receive their rabies vaccination, if old enough, and will be altered before going to their new homes. Our adoption fees are as follows: 
$60.00 Female Cat 
$50.00 Male Cat 
$70.00 Female Dog 
$60.00 Male Dog 


Ashley Clark, Director
Daviess County Animal Control
2620 Highway 81
Owensboro, KY 42301
270-685-8275


http://www.dcac.petfinder.com


----------



## jsmurray31 (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: Owensboro, KY - Senior Male & WGSD Female*

Just gorgeous!


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Owensboro, KY - Senior Male & WGSD Female*

Oh how sad for these two to have their lives turned upside down. I hope they can find a home together.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Owensboro, KY - Senior Male & WGSD Female*

Now on Petfinder with more information and more pics.

BUDDY
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12384067










BUNNY
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12384090










Buddy and Bunny were impounded by the shelter after their owners went to jail for manufacturing meth. Buddy is approximately 14 years old and Bunny is approximately 8 years old. The previous owners mother called the shelter this week to let us know their ages. She told us that her son was not getting out of jail anytime soon and to try to find homes for them. Buddy and Bunny have wonderful dispositions and are well behaved dogs. If you are interested in this pet please contact us soon. We take in approximately 5000 animals a year and a high kill shelter. If you are not local we can recommend several professional transport services.
Please email us at [email protected]
or call at 270-685-8275. Please Hurry! We are also VERY rescue friendly.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Owensboro, KY - Senior Male & WGSD Female*

Bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Owensboro, KY - Senior Male & WGSD Female*

bump


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Owensboro, KY - Senior Male & WGSD Female*

I have a very sad update to post:

Email from this morning:

"I'm sad to say that Bunny was dead this morning when we came in. I went ahead and put Buddy down as he was pretty stressed she wasn't there. I think that was the best thing for him since he was so old and full of heartworms.
Thanks for all you did to try to help them. That is all the shepherds we have right now. Cross your fingers we don't see anymore for a while.
Ashley"


Ashley Clark, Director


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: Owensboro, KY - Senior Male & WGSD Female*

How sad!














beautiful ones.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Owensboro, KY - Senior Male & WGSD Female*

Do we know why she was dead?


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Owensboro, KY - Senior Male & WGSD Female*

How sad!!!!! I just think its terrible Buddy had to be put down though... maybe out of the shelter he could of found comfort...


----------

